# Direntry mismatch



## talsamon (Jul 14, 2015)

On July 1, the cursor froze and I had to reboot. After the third reboot, a error message appeared at boot: 
	
	



```
"Direntry mismatch"
```

And it stopped. I installed new. Whilst new install, a message appeared 
	
	



```
CAM timeout ada0
```

I plugged out all cables, and plugged in again. Since this time no problems.
Install works fine.

My Question: If "Direntry mismatch" appears again, can I do something against it? I guess what it means but I am not sure. And what means it really? (Don't know if this are enough infos).


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 14, 2015)

It would be a good idea to install sysutils/smartmontools and sanity check your drive with `smartctl -a /dev/ada0`.  The CAM timeout could be because of bad cabling but it also could be the sign of an underlying drive issue.  The direntry mismatch error would have just been one of the user visible symptoms of this.


----------

